# Actually yelled and hung up on somebody



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

So I get a call from a "company" called Coast to Coast for grass cuts.
Initial $20.00
Recuts $15.00
Well guess it is that time of year again, all the low ballers are already out in force.


----------



## Click1764 (Oct 5, 2012)

Idk they'll catch Someone but man idk if u can work those numbers


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Had a local regional contact me and promised me 30 yards per week if I would sing up. 

I could use the business so I said send a price list. He beat around the bush and I finally told him to tell me how much a grass re-cut would be. He said between $13.00 and $15.00. 

I said, uh...yeah right and hung up the phone.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

They've all lost what little minds they did have...


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> So I get a call from a "company" called Coast to Coast for grass cuts.
> Initial $20.00
> Recuts $15.00
> Well guess it is that time of year again, all the low ballers are already out in force.


You should see the rest of their price list I posted in a different thread if you really want to get angry...


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> They've all lost what little minds they did have...


Pretty TALL assumption 
That is assuming thay had one to begin with.... They must have deaf peeps working there . If not they will be by the end of the first month of yard season HEHE


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

April thru the end of October at two recuts per month should be 14 recuts. At $15 per, that comes up to $210. That is before your fuel, and other misc overhead. That is also assuming none of the invoices are refused because of "poor" work or photos. You should recieve payment for the final October cut sometime around Christmas(?). Don't forget to take down the bees nest next to the front door.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> April thru the end of October at two recuts per month should be 14 recuts. At $15 per, that comes up to $210. That is before your fuel, and other misc overhead. That is also assuming none of the invoices are refused because of "poor" work or photos. You should recieve payment for the final October cut sometime around Christmas(?). Don't forget to take down the bees nest next to the front door.


 
Or you can just say stay home and save money! $35 is my breakeven point!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

$13 mow and go. $15 includes taking the mower with us.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

its a briggs clean the carb and you'll have a runner for a few seasons, as long as it does not have a rod outta da block


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

how do these companies keep coming out of nowhere?????


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Former reps, supers and upper management from nationals and larger regionals.


----------

